# Срочное: спазм подвздошной мышцы?



## konstantin7k (27 Дек 2010)

Здравствуйте!
Я отец 14летней девочки, которая второй месяц лежит в больнице с непрекращающейся болью в животе, как при аппендиците. Пишу "как" потому, при пальпации живота (на отдергивание руки) реакция как при аппендиците, но:
- брюшная стенка мягкая;
- анализы крови, мазков, и прочего в норме;
- УЗИ и рентгенограмма с барием (правда заполнение отростка барием было сомнительным) патологии аппендикса не выявили....
Еще:
- ношпа боль не снимает;
- баралгин снижает;
- курс Мидокалма никакого эффекта не дал...
- при приведении коленей к груди ребенок чувствует себя слегка комфортнее.

Хирурги рассматривают вариант хронического аппендицита (или "Пайра", обнаруженной при обследованиях), готовимся
к лапароскопии. Но на днях знакомый мануальный терапевт предположил, что виной всему спазм подвздошно мышцы...

Отсюда вопрос такой: может ли спазм подвздошной мышцы (справа) вызывать у ребенка 14 лет боль, как при аппендиците, и которая:
- не прекращается второй месяц?
- спина при этом не болит;
- движения (отведение бедра назад) не ограничены и не вызывают усиления боли; И вообще никакие движения похоже боль не усиливают...

 Пожалуйста, выскажите свое мнение, мне трудно принять решение - делать все-таки лапароскопию, или отказаться от нее в пользу обсуждаемой версии ...Проблема еще в том, что отказавшись от следования сейчас, вновь мы сможем его провести только в конце января..
Или я просто, простите, излишне дергаюсь и надо идти, как планировалось на лапароскопию, а по результатам дальше, проверяя и эту - со спазмом подвздошной мышцы и иные...

С уважением,
Константин

P.S.
Прошу более не считать сообщение срочным, я принял решение идти ранее намеченным путем "через" лапароскопию...
Доброго всем здоровья!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (27 Дек 2010)

konstantin7k написал(а):


> я принял решение идти ранее намеченным путем "через" лапароскопию...
> Доброго всем здоровья!



Верное решение.


----------



## konstantin7k (27 Дек 2010)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Верное решение.



Спасибо огромное Вам за быстрый ответ и поддержку!

Вслед за Вашим, получил такой же ответ от директора еще одного медицинского центра.

Еще раз спасибо, сомнения отмели , готовимся к исследованию)

С уважением,
Константин


----------



## Perez (27 Дек 2010)

Константин, не исключаете "синдром раздраженной кишки" или СРК?
Когда столкнулся с подобным- пол года бился с диагнозом, да же в больнице лежал не говоря про всякие "....скопии".
Все вопросы снял психотерапевт 3 месячным курсом антидепрессанта.


----------



## konstantin7k (27 Дек 2010)

Perez написал(а):


> Константин, не исключаете "синдром раздраженной кишки" или СРК?
> Когда столкнулся с подобным- пол года бился с диагнозом, да же в больнице лежал не говоря про всякие "....скопии".
> Все вопросы снял психотерапевт 3 месячным курсом антидепрессанта.



Да..., почему то-ваш ответ пришел мне письмом лишь частично - первой строкой... Целиком вижу его только сейчас - на сайте.
Вот, уточнил у супруги по СРК, у самого уже голова "плывет" немного. Итак, СРК рассматривался, но был специалистами исключён. 
Будем ждать результатов лапароскопии, сделают на днях...

С уважением,
Константин


----------

